# Chiyugami Yuzen Le Roi Clicker



## Bean_counter (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey everyone here is a chiyugami Yuzen blank that I cast myself. It's wrapped around a gold ti and gun metal Le Roi elegant clicker. Let me know what you think

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 3, 2014)

@Bean_counter 
That is awesome! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't know anything about chugyyummy yowza's or whatever but I really like that pen. A lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I don't know anything about chugyyummy yowza's or whatever but I really like that pen. A lot.



Lmao Kevin. It's a Japanese silk screen paper that is used for origami.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Lmao Kevin. It's a Japanese silk screen paper that is used for origami.



Haha I should have known that. :-) Maybe that's why it appealed to me - it's Japaneezy which always tickles my gizzard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 4, 2014)

This side looks great.
Photo quite a bit over exposed.
Got a photo of the seam side?

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2014)

That is kinda cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 4, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> This side looks great.
> Photo quite a bit over exposed.
> Got a photo of the seam side?
> 
> Les



Hey Les

I'm trying to work on the photography and hope to get better. I'd show you the seam but this pen sold today. I have a few more lined up and will takes pics of it for ya. There is a seam but ost is hidden behind the clip


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 5, 2014)

Good looking Michael!!


----------

